# Ncci edit 93325 bundled



## NKennedy001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anyone know about the NCCI bundling 93325 into 93320 eff 1/1/09?  I bill for pediatric echos and insurances are starting to deny 93325 as bundled.  Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 2, 2009)

NKennedy001 said:


> Does anyone know about the NCCI bundling 93325 into 93320 eff 1/1/09?  I bill for pediatric echos and insurances are starting to deny 93325 as bundled.  Any info would be appreciated.
> Thanks



There is another thread re: to this.  Look for it when you get some time and it will explain to you how to bill it.

Good Luck


----------



## MMARISELA (Apr 13, 2009)

effective 1/9/09 93307 was revised and you can not bill 93320 and 93325 
new code for echo w/spectral dopler and color flow is 93306

hope this likes and is not confusing.


----------

